# A surprisingly good eBay buy



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

As you know my daily car is a 2003 Merc E Class which as you can imagine hasn't got the most sophisticated audio set up.

It has a CD player, which has issues reading CDs although always works once a disc is ejected and reinserted. I even has a cassette deck, oh yeah it's like the late 90s all over again! Although the sound quality from CDs is actually very good.

Anyway I took a punt on an FM transmitter from eBay. I've had one before and it was naff, never really usable but this was almost 10 years ago.










Plays MP3s from USB or memory cards, auxilary cable or via Bluetooth. Even comes with a remote which skips tracks on your iPhone! Sound quality is surprisingly good. Cheap simple way to modernise the E's old skool audio, ok so it's not the most elegant but function over form! Oh and you can charge your phone from the USB ports on the back.

All for the grand sum of £8.99 with free postage. :doublesho


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Can't moan at that, works of the cigarette lighter?


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah that's the one mate, switches on as soon as you plug it in. To be fair I won't keep it plugged in all the time as it's not the neatest thing but I spend 4-5 hours every other Saturday picking up my little girl so ideal for long drives.


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

i used one in my Ep3 as i wanted to keep the standard stereo in. there really handy and saves buying discs all the time


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I just anticipated ten quids worth of China's finest would be crap but it's actually rather good! 

Like you say enables you to keep an OEM unit and let's face it everyone had music on an iPod or phone of some kind!


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Sounds good Alex :thumb:
Got a link?


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Here you go mate...

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/302027580739


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

they have come on leaps and bounds from the old ones when they first came out, 

nice cheap fix


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Gonna give that a go ta


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

justina3 said:


> they have come on leaps and bounds from the old ones when they first came out,
> 
> nice cheap fix


They definitely have moved on a long way compared the the early examples. Thing is I'm quite old fashioned that I still buy CDs, rip them and use copies in the car anyway.

But handy to have the flexibility. :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Alex_225 said:


> Here you go mate...
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/302027580739


Cheers Alex :thumb:


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

I have ordered one for the CL, got to be worth a punt


----------



## apcv41 (Aug 5, 2006)

Bought something pretty similar a couple of months back, very handy thing to have. I use the Bluetooth from my phone as the playback source.


----------



## Cuffy (Oct 7, 2015)

Thanks for sharing, been looking for something similar to play music from my phone for some time. Ordered 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Glad this has been helpful 

I actually put this green one in my other half's car and bought a red one for my E Class.

Both work just as well as each other. Red ones screen isn't quite as easy to read as the green but works well.



apcv41 said:


> Bought something pretty similar a couple of months back, very handy thing to have. I use the Bluetooth from my phone as the playback source.


I did the same on Saturday. Played an audio book from my phone as I drove to Bristol and back. Worked perfectly!!

Only downside was having to crank up the volume a little higher, not much of a hardship really.


----------



## CaptainKirk95 (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks Alex just ordered a blue one for my GTI, saves me replacing the head unit to the later model that I was seriously considering.

Thanks:thumb:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm feeling pressure now, because if you think it's sh!te when it arrives you'll all be going, 'That Alex is a div' hahaha

Hope it's a worthwhile buy anyhow and save a few quid on new headunits like yours CaptainKirk


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Alex_225 said:


> I'm feeling pressure now, because if you think it's sh!te when it arrives you'll all be going, 'That Alex is a div' hahaha
> 
> Hope it's a worthwhile buy anyhow and save a few quid on new headunits like yours CaptainKirk


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Alex_225 said:


> I'm feeling pressure now, because if you think it's sh!te when it arrives you'll all be going, 'That Alex is a div' hahaha
> 
> Hope it's a worthwhile buy anyhow and save a few quid on new headunits like yours CaptainKirk


No pressure mate, mine should be there when I get home !! Lol


----------



## Cuffy (Oct 7, 2015)

Mine came yesterday, very happy indeed to be able to stream music from my phone without the need to rip out my existing audi concert unit. 

Pretty sure my colleague and brother in law will also be purchasing soon after seeing what it had to offer. 

Thanks for sharing, the time you have saved me by not having to make cds is considerable 







Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Great news, I'm please that's worked as well as it has for me.  

I should be making commission on these things haha.


----------



## djcla (May 17, 2008)

Hi

Can anyone advise if this device lets you browse MP3 folders on a usb etc?


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Had mine for a whirl toda and it's surprisingly good. Bit of background noise of no music on bit the arial on the rav isn't the best I think


----------



## Cuffy (Oct 7, 2015)

djcla said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone advise if this device lets you browse MP3 folders on a usb etc?


Yeah you can, it's a bit fiddly using the remote but it's doable

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I also bought one of these which does the same job but looked a bit more in keeping with the E Class interior



















This one doesn't come with a remote or AUX input and the screen isn't as informative.

But the audio streaming is similarly good quality, looks near and the accent of the voice to tell your Bluetooth is connected is hilarious!

So there you go, two recommendations at around a tenner that work.


----------

